# Forgot logon and password for phpmyadmin?



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

I have phpmyadmin for my phpbb and my board has crashed and I need to access phpmyadmin to fix it but i seem to have forgotten my user name and or password. is there anything i can do to recover?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

The config file for phpbb will have the database username/password.

Does your webhost have cPanel?


----------



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

I don't know anything about sql or php. Where do I find the confige file? I am using yahoo webhosting so I'm not sure if there is a control panel. I just remember that the last time I had to restore my tables, i used phpmyadmin. I just forgot the user and password


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

If you don't have a file manager or don't know how to access it then you should talk to your host.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

We no longer offer password assistance. Please read and follow the rules when posting.
This thread is closed.


----------

